# USB NÃO FUNCIONA

## ricardodaniel

Olá,

tenho um hp pavillion ch vindo da suiça com cinco portas usb. Duas frontais 2.0 e três na parte traseiras a 1.1  :Question:   :Exclamation: 

Obviamente com o XP estas coisas funcionam. Ainda assim o XP não as reconheceu nem tinha as drivers pra elas. Só as consegui através do SP2.

Agora instalei o Gentoo e creio que também não reconhece as portas usb. Ainda sou muito tenrinho por aqui e corro o risco estar a dizer grandes e fortes asneiras, mas porque é que acho isto?

A única coisa que tenho com usb é um rato da microsoft optical trackball com 5 butões mais a scrollwheel.

Ora o rato não funciona caso contrário não estavam vocês aqui a ler isto  :Very Happy: 

Faço cat  /dev/input/ ao que lá está e eis o que vejo:

event0 = que é o teclado

event1 = o rato ps2 que uso agora

mice e mouse0 = não acusam nada

Também fiz cat /dev/usbmouse e nada

Tentei fazer ao que está dentro de /dev/usb/hid/ mas não tenho lá nada dentro.

Será que alguém me pode ajudar aqui?

Muito obrigado antecipadamente

Ricardo T.

----------

## mascanho

liga la isso tudo ao pc tudo o ke for USB e keiras por a workar e executa o 

```
lsusb
```

 e posta o ke la aparece e se aparece tudo o hardware como deveria, se sim ja e meio caminho andado , pk ate agora deste mnto pouca info .

Mas sim tanto o USB 1.1 como o 2.0 sao suportados

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *ricardodaniel wrote:*   

> Obviamente com o XP estas coisas funcionam. 
> 
> Agora instalei o Gentoo e creio que também não reconhece as portas usb.

 

Se eu pegar a minha câmera digital e colocar num WindowsXP qualquer vou conseguir ver as fotos/vídeos sem ter que instalar drivers e sem ser administrador e sem ver telinha azul? Como que é tão óbvio isso?

Já, se qualquer pessoa botar uma digital qualquer aqui no meu Gentoo dou 99% de chance que vai conseguir mesmo como user comum. Lol, creio eu que reconhece portas USB!

Na instalação do Gentoo tem uma etapa que é a configuração do Kernel, lá tem "Device Drivers -> USB Support", se usasses o genkernel gaste um tempo configurando o Kernel na mão que vale mais a pena  :Wink: 

----------

## ricardodaniel

seguindo as instruções:

bash-2.05b# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

 *Quote:*   

> Se eu pegar a minha câmera digital e colocar num WindowsXP qualquer vou conseguir ver as fotos/vídeos sem ter que instalar drivers e sem ser administrador e sem ver telinha azul? Como que é tão óbvio isso? 
> 
> 

 

Eu consigo fazer isto no meu XP  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Na instalação do Gentoo tem uma etapa que é a configuração do Kernel, lá tem "Device Drivers -> USB Support", se usasses o genkernel gaste um tempo configurando o Kernel na mão que vale mais a pena 

 

O meu kernel foi configurado à mão sim.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *ricardodaniel wrote:*   

> O meu kernel foi configurado à mão sim. 

 

Desculpe-me pelo comentário, compreendi um pouco errado quando você falou "creio que também não reconhece as portas usb", achei que era algo como "não dá suporte" ao invés de "acho que não está reconhecendo"  :Very Happy: 

Dê um olhada nisso e vê se dá certo descomentando a linha ali e reinicando o X

```
21:55:42 matheus@emulacao ~ -> $ cat /etc/conf.d/usb

# If you have a USB mouse, you probably want to enable the following,

# and change your XFree86 configuration so that it uses /dev/input/mice

# as the mouse input device

#X11_USBMICE_HACK=true
```

----------

## mascanho

entao cheka o kernel ve la se tens o USB support enabled e se o tens se esta built in ou como modulo 

```
lsmod
```

 para veres se tens alguns modulos de usb carregados .

supondo ke emergiste o coldplug ....

----------

## ricardodaniel

Ora bem, quanto ao kernel esta como built in. Aqui fica:

kernel v2.6.10 gentoo r6

┌────────────────────────────── USB support ──────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │<*> Support for Host-side USB                                        │ │

  │ │[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                     │ │

  │ │---   Miscellaneous USB options                                      │ │

  │ │[*]   USB device filesystem                                          │ │

  │ │[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │

  │ │[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                    │ │

  │ │[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                              │ │

  │ │--- USB Host Controller Drivers                                      │ │

  │ │<*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                       │ │

  │ │[ ]   Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                     │ │

  │ │[ ]   Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │

  │ │<*> OHCI HCD support                                                 │ │

  │ │<*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                            │ │

  │ │< > SL811HS HCD support                                              │ │

  │ │--- USB Device Class drivers                                         │ │

  │ │< > USB Audio support                                                │ │

  │ │< > USB Bluetooth TTY support                                        │ │

  │ │< > USB MIDI support                                                 │ │

  │ │< > USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                      │ │

  │ │<*> USB Printer support                                              │ │

  │ │--- NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also │ │

  │ │<*> USB Mass Storage support                                         │ │

  │ │[ ]   USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                 │ │

  │ │[*]   USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection (EXPERIMENTAL)│ │

  │ │[ ]   Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)            │ │

  │ │[ ]   Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                               │ │

  │ │[ ]   ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                 │ │

  │ │[ ]   Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                 │ │

  │ │[ ]   HP CD-Writer 82xx support (EXPERIMENTAL)                       │ │

  │ │[ ]   SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)  │ │

  │ │[ ]   SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)              │ │

em relação ao coldplug, desculpa a ignorância mas não tinha.

ainda assim fiz o emerge. depois de lsmod:

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bash-2.05b#   

Não sei se isto te ajuda:

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:03.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

bash-2.05b#          

mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda e pela paciência

----------

## nafre

tenta isso

```

emerge hotplug && emerge coldplug

```

depois 

```

rc-update add coldplug boot

rc-update add hotplug default

```

se o teu kernel estiver com suporte a USB acho que isso ira fazer teu rato funcionar

----------

## ricardodaniel

Olá pessoal e desculpem o tempo de espera.

Vocês estão a tentar ajudar mas não tive mesmo tempo pra passar aqui antes.

Quanto ao hot e coldplug, fiz o emerge para ambos e os respectivos rc-update's. Nada funcionou.

Uma dica que não sei se ajuda. O meu rato é um trackball, o que significa que não se mexe pela secretária (ou o que for) mas tem uma bola incorporada que é movida pelo polegar. Isto para quem não sabe como funciona. A questão é que cada vez que essa bola se move uma luz acende no rato. Ora, eu tenho o rato ligado ao pc e essa luz funciona correctamente desde que ligo o pc no dedo até ao grub e se posteriormente entrar com o XP. Quando no grub escolho entrar com o linux o rato fica completamente inactivo e nem a luz funciona quando lhe mexo. Ajuda??

Quando ao lsmod que me pediste, mascanho, eis o resultado:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

não sei...

----------

## jpnag

Eu n sei o k se passa com o teu PC mas se a luz do rato n acende é porque n tens energia la e isso so acontece se os USBs n estiverem seker activados!

Os ratos por USB são alimentados pela propria porta USB.

Dica, reinicia o PC sem nada ligado aos USBs e depois liga um dispositivo usb e escreve na consola #dmesg

Mete o output aki...faz isso para todos os devices USB.

----------

## mascanho

ok concelho importante, mete o USB como modulo, se ele tiver driver funciona , senao ja sabes ou compras um ratito novo ou arranjas as drivers para esse, procura no kernel e mete como modulo !!

----------

## ricardodaniel

Ok, vocês têm razão numa coisa que era o que previa. Os usb não estão a ser detectados. Estive muito, mas muito atento (porque aquilo anda bué depressa  :Very Happy:   ) no início quando carrego o linux e aparece lá mesmo escrito a uma dada altura "usb not found".

Vou experimentar as vossas ajudas e ver no que dá.

Muito obrigado e até já.

----------

## ricardodaniel

Fiz o que me pediste do #dmesg e eis o resultado.

Liguei a impressora usb lexmark -> # dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@diver) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3
> ...

 

Desliguei a impressora e liguei o mouse trackball usb -> #dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@diver) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3
> ...

 

Ajuda?

----------

## ricardodaniel

Desculpem lá mas acho que me esqueci de deixar aqui uma nota importante.

Eu tenho o Linux e o Xp, mas cm o Xp "é uma granda bomba" tive recentemente de formatar a drive que o continha. Quando voltei a instalar o Xp normalmente, o boot deixou de reconhecer o grub para dar a hipotese de escolha ao linux e entrava sempre com o xp como se o linux não existisse. O que é que eu fiz? Agarrei no livecd do linux 2004.3 e corri o pc com ele para poder ter acesso ao linux outra vez e voltar a por o grub. Bom, o que interessa aqui é que quando fiz o reboot com o livecd do gentoo ele fez um primeiro reconhecimento do pc onde reconheceu o rato e a impressora. Inclusovamente até me disse, se bem me lembro: 

"MicroSoft Trackball Optical in /dev/input/mice "

Agora, será que isto quer dizer que ele não está reconhecer as usb por má instalação minha do gentoo?

----------

## mascanho

provavelmente algo ke te eskeceste no kernel na parte USB , ou na parte dos perifericos , reve a tua configuraçao do kernel e se estiveres mem na duvida mete tudo  como modulo assim dps ves os ke ele vai usar e mais tarde metes so os necessarios , digo isto pk parece-me ke o problema esta em n saber o ke por no kernel para ele detectar o rato .

----------

## ricardodaniel

Mascanho, fiz o que disseste e coloquei as opcções usb todas em modulo.

Depois de correr reparei que agora o rato já continua a funcionar quando entro com o linux mas desliga-se quando o boot passa pela linha "coldplugging pci devices..." para "coldplugging pnp devices...".

Já coloquei tudo o que tem a ver com um e com outro em modulo mas desta não resultou.

Fiz o # dmesg e o final do resultado ponho aqui:

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

parport_pc: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output

gameport: NS558 PnP at pnp00:0b io 0x201 size 7 speed 727 kHz

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

bash-2.05b$

Obrigado por tudo mais uma vez

----------

## mascanho

```

nput: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1 
```

o rato parece detectar agora esses errors todos de 

```
devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2 
```

 e ke sao um pocu estranhos ee talves por isso o rato te de barraca .

esta com devfs ou udev ?? provavelmente devfs mas alguma coisa esta mal no kernel.

----------

## jpnag

Se pusseres aki a tua configuração do Kernel relativamente aos USBs es capaz de conseguir mais ajuda...

----------

